# Fighter Allowed to Continue After Collapsing In His Corner



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From Cagepotato:



> We're sure you've heard all about it by now, but this issue warrants covering by every MMA media outlet around.
> 
> At yesterday's RFA 14, flyweight fighter Junior Maranhao blacked out in his corner between the fourth and fifth rounds.
> 
> ...


Saw this on another forum.

Words escape me.


----------



## Jusgem (Aug 11, 2011)

That's terrible, it should have been stopped.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I would have major confidence issues with my conermen after that, at what point could they have thought it was safe to send their guy out there after he lost conciousness?


----------



## Natasha (May 21, 2013)

That's ridiculous, I can't believe they allowed him to continue.


----------



## Fletch 86 (Apr 10, 2014)

Woah, it's mis-judgements like this that take MMA a step backwards. Awful decision making - could've been life threatening!


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

From the details that have emerged this seems to be a gross dereliction of duty to the fighter who literally put his life into the hands of the ref and ringside medic when he stepped in the cage. Not even checking the fighter himself before leaving the cage again seems beyond defense by the medic.

Equally the dismissal of concern from within the sport itself (let alone those waving the pitchforks) by the Wyoming Athletic Commission over the incident is adding more fuel to the pyre under the evil effigy of MMA that most people would see us all burn over. People need to be held accountable over this and quickly.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Collapsing could be cardiovascular or head injury at it's worst extent, it was enough of a warning sign to the docs and ref to stop it. How they deemed him good to continue is scary.

The fighter claimed he just fainted, but that could be just to cover for his team who allowed their fighter to continue.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

RFA are a disgusting company, their reaponse to this was awful, Wyoming AC stood by them and said there was nothing wrong with the fight. Why anyone would fight for them or in that state is beyond me.


----------



## davidmorcegao (Mar 2, 2014)

awful behaviour


----------

